# SO Embarrassed Right Now



## calexxia (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok, so nails are an area of my beauty routine that always got short shrift, as I only quit biting them about 8 months ago. So, as I was organizing my stash, I saw this as a huge area for opportunity--over the past two months, I've gone from 2 nail polishes to over 70. OOPS. Of course, since they're all different brands, figuring out how to store them in an attractive way is gonna be yet another "opportunity", but in the meanwhile....I decided that I would be clever and pick up a few nail wheels, figuring that I could carry around the swatches and keep myself from accidentally duping, right? I mean, I know I've picked up a lot of shades of blue and it would come as no surprise if I had multiple plain blacks (surprisingly, I don't)...HOWEVER....

Um, yeah, well, apparently I own four IDENTICAL red jelly polishes with red microglitter from four different companies. I don't even KNOW how that happened....I do LOVE the color, but since my nails are short....I don't usually wear red.....

What about you guys--anyone else find some weird set of dupes that you wouldn't have expected while you were organizing? And do you then try to use it and see if maybe your subconscious was telling you something? Or do you chuck it, figuring there is a reason you didn't realize you had the dupe group?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2012)

I actually tend to buy dupe accidentally. I just discovered yesterday I own two Rich in Heart from Sinful Colors, good thing I DIDN'T buy another one a couple of weeks ago! I have several other polishes that I've done the same. Bought then only RECENTLY realized I already HAD that exact bottle. I don't mind buying similar colors from different brands since it does help me show other people the dupes so maybe they'll save themselves some money if one is less expensive than the other.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, you have a valid point about when you pick up the same shade from different companies, but I am trying to keep this from happening again LOL

I still kinda feel like an idiot for needing my "cheat sheet" wheels with me to make sure I don't do this AGAIN


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

The wheels are a really good idea though! I dont think you should be embaressed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2012)

I would carry nail wheels if I had a purse big enough to do so.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would carry nail wheels if I had a purse big enough to do so.



OMG, I'd love to see you whip that bad boy out!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2012)

I would probably do it more like spoons. Instead of carrying wheels, take the nails before painting them on a wheel and drill a hole near the top for a piece of chain then paint each nail, let dry then clip the nails off and run a piece of chain through it. Almost like how a designer carries those paint chips books.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 14, 2012)

It just shows that you ladies are consistent!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

You could use it like a keychain!  LOL

Wouldnt it need to be a bit bigger for brand/name though?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would probably do it more like spoons. Instead of carrying wheels, take the nails before painting them on a wheel and drill a hole near the top for a piece of chain then paint each nail, let dry then clip the nails off and run a piece of chain through it. Almost like how a designer carries those paint chips books.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You could use it like a keychain!  LOL
> 
> Wouldnt it need to be a bit bigger for brand/name though?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



That would make for a conversation piece! LOL Only with Zadi I imagine she would need a small rollerbag for her keychain b/c she has so many nail polishes! Better yet she could just hire a really hot buff guy to carry it around for her!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll take one hot buff guy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll take one hot buff guy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



No dressing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2012)

Since this is a relatively PG-13 forum, no dressing... it could get pornographic! LOL


----------



## calexxia (Feb 14, 2012)

Wouldn't it be more pornographic WITHOUT dressing? Just saying......


----------



## calexxia (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would probably do it more like spoons. Instead of carrying wheels, take the nails before painting them on a wheel and drill a hole near the top for a piece of chain then paint each nail, let dry then clip the nails off and run a piece of chain through it. Almost like how a designer carries those paint chips books.



If I could have found spoons on a piece of chain, I'd have done that. with 18 nails per wheel, 10 of them is only a little bit bigger than a packet of birthcontrol pills, so I'm good for now (I stuck 'em in a makeup bag, so they don't get banged up)


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wouldn't it be more pornographic WITHOUT dressing? Just saying......



















LMAO


----------



## mermuse (Feb 15, 2012)

I have my 200 polishes organized well enough by finish type and on display that I see often that I feel like I have a pretty good mental catalog of what I have and what I don't.  Of course, I seldom impulse buy polishes.  I get more excited speculating on new collections and browsing swatches and comparisons online before purchasing.

I have, on the other hand, figured I need a way to swatch on wheels too in case there's something new that I'm afraid is close to what I already have so I can compare in store.  It does make you realize that you probably don't **need** it at that point.

The reason I keep putting off swatching on wheels is that it's difficult/potentially possible to remove and reswatch from my understanding.  So if your blue wheel for example fills up and you realize you would prefer to reorganize true blue and grey blue or creme blue and glitter blue, you'd have to start over.

Polish or Perish came up with a plan of organizing her swatches that I plan on utilizing since it allows for re-organization.  It also reminds me of the keychain idea.  Hehe.  Check it out:

http://polishorperish.blogspot.com/2011/12/swatchsicles-of-my-whole-collection-pic.html


----------



## calexxia (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The reason I keep putting off swatching on wheels is that it's difficult/potentially possible to remove and reswatch from my understanding.  So if your blue wheel for example fills up and you realize you would prefer to reorganize true blue and grey blue or creme blue and glitter blue, you'd have to start over.
> 
> ...


 I didn't sort them by colors on the wheels--I went by brand. That way, the only reorganizing that will be necessary is when one wheel fills up and I need to add another. I only buy a few brands of polish, so this isn't too big of a deal for me (I admit, if I see a color from one company that a company from whom I have fewer has a dupe of, I would probably get the one that I have fewer by).

Wow, that was a convoluted sentence. But you know what I mean.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

Mermuse! That's PERFECT. I wonder if she made those or bought it and if she bought it WHERE!


----------



## mermuse (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, she said she had issues with some different ones she ordered as it's a mixed bag when you order from different vendors since sometimes she had issues with the plastic wrinkling under the polish, but she said she got good ones from an ebay seller.  I went on ahead and ordered 5 batches to stock up for a while from who she said here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=170699758671

In posting this, I found another style from the same vendor and was about to be angry since the price appeared to have dropped, but I realized it was a different style that's milky base instead of clear.  The best part either way is free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salon-DIY-50-Nail-Art-Tips-Polish-Display-Practice-Stick-Adjustable-Fan-Board-/170780122237

I like the clear ones better, though, so I'm happy to pay the extra money for them.  They also seem thicker and sturdier in the picture and might give a better swatch held over the nail.  Anyway, once I started searching, I found all sorts of these even with different displays, but I believe since you have to "assemble" these, you can just binder clip them easily and that's what I wanted to do.  They also seem to be in the price range of $5-$8 for 50 so I felt this price was right.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

When your order comes in will you post what you thought of the items and if you would recommend her? I'm thinking of ordering one of each to see which I like better. Because I have well over 300 polishes (I stopped counting) I would be picking up 10 of these in all just to have extra.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 16, 2012)

Those are what I was hoping to find when I originally had the idea....but I got impulsive, and the wheels were cheaper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Feb 16, 2012)

I certainly will report back.  It's going to take a little while since they're shipping from Hong Kong.

It seems like the clear ones are thicker than the milkier ones from the picture, but that's fine with me.  The clear ones look a lot nicer.

I had my hands on the wheels a few times at Sally's, but I remember thinking they were really expensive there, but I don't remember how much.  Although looking now, I think they were mislabled at the store.  I recall thinking they were $10 for less, but I guess I was mistaken.

Anyway, I like that I'll have room to write the polish name on the stick instead of having to resort to writing it down in a notebook to reference the wheel too.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 17, 2012)

I just buy the colours I like as I find them.  The unusual colours, I usually remember whether or not I have one but the pinks, reds, neutrals and even blues, I have a few dupes. I do that with lippies too.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had my hands on the wheels a few times at Sally's, but I remember thinking they were really expensive there, but I don't remember how much.  Although looking now, I think they were mislabled at the store.  I recall thinking they were $10 for less, but I guess I was mistaken.
> 
> Anyway, I like that I'll have room to write the polish name on the stick instead of having to resort to writing it down in a notebook to reference the wheel too.


 $5.49 for ten wheels of 18 nails each.

And the room to write the names on the stick is a DEFINITE plus to the swatchsicle method!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Feb 17, 2012)

The nail wheels are a great idea! I keep a swatch of every nail polish I own on a few thick post-its hehehe

Thank god this didn't get pornographic XD


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 22, 2012)

I tend to have a habit of buying/swapping doubles too, but then I have a rather large collection. Over 600 now.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2012)

I caved and bought two sets of the clear nail fans. That's 100 nail sticks so we'll see. If I like I'll buy more for the rest of my collection. I admit if it works out the way I hope then it's perfect to pull these out and compare or even sort. I have nail wheels I currently paint by collection when possible but it's a pain when I want to compare all all my gold polishes and have to dig out all the nail wheels.


----------



## mermuse (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm still waiting for mine to come in.  I am excited to organize and get the chance to put them in whatever order I want and then be able to redo them and easily add new swatches into the order of things.

I'm wondering how the fan component works.  I might keep them in fans until I get binder clips so long as it is simple to take apart and put back together.  It seems like it's just a nut and bolt sort of thing.  We'll see.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Feb 23, 2012)

I have around 300 nail polishes and I only doubled up on 3 of them (which is pretty impressive).

To avoid further double ups, I took photos of them (grouped by brands and shades (i.e. reds, pinks, purples etc) so that  I can have them with me when I go shopping and double check that I'm not buying a colour I already have.

You could also have a list (in your phone, printed off, written) with all the names of your polishes - it would be just as effective.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ms-Jelena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have around 300 nail polishes and I only doubled up on 3 of them (which is pretty impressive).
> 
> ...



I thought about a list, but since so many color names don't really give me a clue, that wouldn't help much (I buy a lot of different brands).

I really am tempted to go the fan route, though, even though the wheels are kinda cool to have. Soooo torn


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a list and it's a PITA to be perfectly honest. As you mentioned the names don't always correspond to actual color WORSE are the brands with the same names or similar names with their polishes. I guess a list would be okay if the person has a small collection but those with larger collections it's just not practical to use in a store. I have an iPad so I could take pictures of every polish I have an list it but taking an iPad in the store is little awkward. I've tried the list and images with my phone but it's slow even for an Android. I put my list online but that's a pain to keep updated.


----------



## mermuse (Mar 1, 2012)

The sticks finally came in today, and I only swatched one, but I really like them based on the little I've experienced.  They're a little smaller than I thought they might be which is a good thing.  The plastic can be mildly scratched in some places, but you don't notice once it's painted.  I used a fine-tip sharpie to write the name on the stick.

When I've worked on a few, I'll post pictures.

Yay! Color fans!


----------



## mermuse (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, I did quite a few more and I can say that some of them have small little tabs of plastic on the nail part that didn't come off.  I mean, there's a point where you don't expect these to be sterling quality.  I'm not bothered by it and I might file them down or bend them off later.

They also feel as if they have somewhat more of a matte finish on them due to the surface, but again, it's forgivable.  It's not outright matte, but it's not as perfectly smooth of a surface as a nail either.  I bet a topcoat will fix that. Or else (since I got the clear ones) you can look at them in the reverse to get the super shiny finish effect of a top coat.

I'm also realizing I need to be super careful about putting them too close to each other when they dry.  I had a few temporarily stick together.

All in all, I'm enjoying these greatly.  They aren't perfect, but they're pretty cheap and I really am getting a lot of amusement and learning to re-appreciate some of my old colors as I swatch (and figuring out which colors might need replacing like my pastel yellow is a major streakfest as they often are).  It's a good way to dust off the old collection.  I'm even using it as an excuse to use polish remover to wipe down any crusties on the bottle opening.  : D


----------



## mermuse (Mar 17, 2012)

I have apparently been hiding under a rock...or really just working like crazy.  Anyway, I started on my fan a while back, but I haven't gotten very far.  This is about 35 or so, and it's just the beginning of my favorite creams and mostly creams with grey-toned, pastel, and bold colors.  This should give you an general size and combined thickness of what I ordered.

I'm loving them, and I wish I had time to work on these, but I have to work again today.  Whee!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 17, 2012)

I just got my fans in yesterday. And wound up getting the bulk of the collection onto them already--still need to sort them and put them on a loop


----------

